# SimplyDiscus Forum Disappeared



## trilinearmipmap (Mar 8, 2005)

A week or so ago I noticed the Simply Discus forum is gone.

Does anyone know anything about this? It seems to have just disappeared with no warning.


----------



## Hawaiian (Aug 17, 2005)

The site was hacked and the owners are working on the problem.

Hawaiian


----------

